

Yahoo's poison pill - bluelu

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1011006/000089161808000305/f41347a4defa14a.htm<p>Not only will the poison pill be introduced when Microsoft buys Yahoo, but also when a different board is voted for by the stock holders (eg Icahn) (change of control)<p>Is this legal pratice? You are basicly taking your stockholders hostage to vote you on the board.
======
jrockway
Amusing:

    
    
        Is the Plan a “poison pill”?
        No.

